
Want to Be Less Racist? Move to Hawaii - mitchbob
https://www.nytimes.com/2019/06/28/opinion/sunday/racism-hawaii.html
======
deogeo
> And yet, at the same time, we seem to be in the throes of a backlash against
> diversity, against mixing, with many people trying to claw their way back to
> a largely mythical, more homogeneous past.

It's bizarre how a "more homogeneous past" is always dubbed "mythical", while
simultaneously admitting diversity has been growing (in the West) for the past
~half century. In the very same article, they say Dartmouth college went from
75% to 50% white in a mere 20 years. So is the 75% white Dartmouth a myth?

